# Confsued about Lab results?????



## ErinSunshine7 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new here. I have hypothyroidism and was on 125mcg of Synthroid. I had my labs done back in September and my TSH came back at 3.82 so my Endo raised my Synthroid to 150mcg. I just had my labs repeated again after being on the new dose for 6 weeks and my TSH came back at 5.97! How can this be? How can my TSH go up after being on a higher dose? I took the medicine every single day, and on an empty stomach. Now, when I went to get my labs, I got them done first thing in the morning, and I didn't take my pill before I left because I ran out of the house, but still missing 1 pill can't make your TSH go up that high...so now I am on 175mcg of Synthroid and am just really confused how I got to this point...can anyone help me? Also, I tested postive for Hashimoto's.


----------



## Debs04 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you have Hashimoto's your TSH levels can fluctuate. I don't believe that missing one pill before tests can make a difference


----------

